# If you only had a week to prep....



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

DH and I and some friends were discussing various current events, and as we have military backgrounds, this question came up. If the manure hit the oscillating device, but you were given the "gift" of a week's foreknowledge, what would your priorities be in terms of prepping? I know, I know...a week?! Lame at best, I agree. However, I would really like to hear all your opinions, assuming we would SIP. Thanks in advance.....let the games begin!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of variables to plug into that equation. 

Are we independently wealthy?
Are we in the city or country?

Or is this meant from each individuals personal situation at this moment, discounting preps that are already in place?

Don't know what SIP stands for.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

beans, bullets, bandaids, and Bible


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

Sigh. I knew I was being too vague. Hmmm....not independently wealthy, just middle class, lower middle class. Suburbs/rural. I honestly would like to see two options - 1. What would you suggest to a newbie who hasn't a clue (I am not quite clueless...). 2. What would be YOUR priorities based on where you are in your preps. Is that helpful?


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

First I'd tell my friends and family to prepare so that they won't be a burden on my family. I'd store as much gasoline as I could for the generator. Then I'd buy up all the perishibles I could and use them first before hitting my stored preps. Lots of extra pet food, garden seeds, batteries, cooking oils, and hygiene stuff. Lastly, I'd pick up ammo, lumber,fencing, and homebuilding supplies, chainsaw oil, car batteries, car oil and filters, and more lamp oil.
Then I'd set back and let whatever happens happen.....


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> beans, bullets, bandaids, and Bible


Love it, Goshegirl. Short and precise! LOL


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, fun! Well, let's see, if I was given the "gift" of a one-week foreknowledge that the S was going to HTF, and it was serious, big-time SHTF, this is what I'd do.

I'd cash in all my resources (other than pm's) and make the rounds of the stores, buying up as much non-perishable food and necessary sundries as I could. If I had anything I wouldn't need that I could sell fast, I'd do that too.

If we're talking serious forever SHTF, I'd max out all credit in every form available and buy more preps. More food. More medicine. More sundries (including those "women's supplies" guys like to worry about in the fiction stories)(not the ones I wrote!  ). More barter items but only things my family and I could use if it came to that.

It would be a little late in the game at that point to make a hidden shelter if I didn't already have one, but I'd think about what options I had with what I already have. Do I have a basement? or some place else to hide myself and/or my supplies?

I have no military experience, but my husband and two of my son-in-laws are vets (two navy and one marine), so I'd leave that part to them, and they could spend that week fortifying or planning or whatever they would do.

But...would only I know this was about to happen? Would I be allowed to tell anyone else? Family? Friends? Neighbors?

Would anyone believe me?

My reputation could do with a twist like that attached to it! Spice things up a bit!


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

Fiona said:


> Love it, Goshegirl. Short and precise! LOL


Dont forget rice as it makes a more complete protein with beans and well it just goes well together. lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Fiona said:


> Love it, Goshegirl. Short and precise! LOL


I can't claim any credit - I've been learning from this site. 

GypsySue, you're post got me to thinking about dividing jobs, with your DH being in charge of shelter. That makes sense, too. How would we divide up jobs? I'm sure I'd be in charge of making sure everyone would be fed, since that's my daily job anyway.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

FreeNihilist said:


> Dont forget rice as it makes a more complete protein with beans and well it just goes well together. lol


Yep, you're right. The list is an outline of sorts.
beans = food (as well as water and alternative cooking equipment)
bullets = firearms and other things that go boom
bandaids = first aid supplies and any medicines needed by my family
Bible = self-explanitory

Fiona, this is a great question.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Food, water, toiletries, gasoline, ammo an clothing an foot wear.

Food - canned an dry goods. Lots a cookin oils. We got some stuff, but ya never have enough.

Water - all the bottled I could find plus containers fer gatherin up what we got round here.

Toiletries- cases a toilet paper, more soap (we got a bunch stored, but would be good trade stock to), toothpaste, deoderant an other hard ta find items.

Gasoline- all I could afford ta keep the generator runin, er at least till I get the wood gas conversion goin on it. Need ta be able ta travel some when absolutely needed. Also, extra kerosene fer the lanterns. Got plenty a used cookin oil ta make additional lamps if needed.

Ammo- all I can get. 22 ammo, 30-06 ammo as well as 12 gauge. My primary rounds.

Clothing- extra pants, shirts, an under clothes. Extra work boots cause there gonna become hard ta find.

Also, extra blankets. If we don't need em there good trade stock.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Yep, you're right. The list is an outline of sorts.
> beans = food (as well as water and alternative cooking equipment)
> bullets = firearms and other things that go boom
> bandaids = first aid supplies and any medicines needed by my family
> ...


Ah, that explains things a bit better as an outline. I thought you were mentioning individual things that people might not normally remember.

Medical things dont occur to people sometimes, when I was first learning medical supplies never entered my mind (being younger at the time not that Im very old now) and as far as beans go very few people I know use dried beans at all. Or would think to bring them. I personally have a large stash of rice and beans stored away.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not to nitpick, but depending on the type of disaster/event, and the degree of foreknowledge many many things could be done 

my assumptions for the scenario include (based on SIT strategy):
general populace unaware of event
not an Apocalyptic Global Killer (gamma burst, tremendous planetary impact, ie things nobody has a hope of surviving no matter where on the planet they are)
local geography/topography not impacted significantly (no supervolcano or oceans rise signnificant)
survival area at periphery of event
etc etc etc

so much more & it takes longer to type than it does to think of it...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

FreeNihilist said:


> Medical things dont occur to people sometimes, when I was first learning medical supplies never entered my mind (being younger at the time not that Im very old now) and as far as beans go very few people I know use dried beans at all. Or would think to bring them. I personally have a large stash of rice and beans stored away.


if you get a chance to look at some of the more popular topics, you will find that most of us definitely know the value of weight/calorie ratio (dehydrated or preserved foods) & the importance of potable water


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

If I had a week...
I would get a shot gun. More ammo.
Then more food and toiletries.
I would get plywood for boarding up some of my windows in the house. 
I would go to Lehman's and max out the credit card! Buy them out of Tattler lids too!
Stock up on chicken and goat feed.
Start filling my Fifty 5 gallon buckets with water then as I empty them fill them with some of the food I bought because the food would be ok for a little while with out being stored in buckets.
Buy more seeds and canning jars.
Get my milk cow!!


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Week to Prep Priorities

1st priority: Water. Store a lot, locate a reliable future source, get water treatment/purification

2nd priority: Food. No cook, add hot water only, & easy-cook shelf stable foods, heavy on meats, fruits, and comfort foods

3rd priority: Communications. Weather radio with alarm, windup AM/FM/SW radio

4th priority: Sanitation. Chemical toilet, TP, hand washing means, bug spray, antiseptic cleaners, shovel to bury wastes

5th priority: Shelter. Basic camping gear in case the house becomes unlivable

6th priority: Lighting. Wind up LED flashlights

7th priority: Protection. From wild domesticated animals, wild animals, and self defense in those cases where it might be needed

8th priority: Extensive first-aid kit, heavy on the trauma treatment 

9th priority: Tools. To get you out if you’re trapped in, to get in to someone that is trapped

10th priority: Season specific clothing. 

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

very concise, as always, Jerry, tho I think I would swap #s 3, 5, and 6

shelter
lighting
communications

but that is just my opinion

I always worry about #8 if the person doesn't have the training and that cannot be had in a week


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

A week's notice for a true SHTF probably wouldn't be distinguishable from the SHTF itself due to the panic -- assuming everyone else was in on the advanced warning.

Personally, I would stay away from stores. Panicked shoppers are dangerous beasts. First we would go retrieve the aged in-laws and get them settled in with us. Routine is key with them. Also, fill their prescription meds (but only if it was safe to do so). Touch base with the kids and review their plans for bugging the heck out of the cesspool city they live in and getting to either our place or the BOL. Prep bug-out vehicles for just in case. Activate perimeter security (still planning the details); hang the black-out curtains, etc.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Idaholady said:


> First I'd tell my friends and family to prepare so that they won't be a burden on my family. . . . .Then I'd set back and let whatever happens happen.....


I for one like your answer _Idaholady_, along with _Goshengirl'_s.

I presume all that are visiting this forum are already preparing. If not by physicaly acquiring what we feel is needed, then by at least mentally.

So given a weeks "notice" would let us know what exactly we are preparing for. Now we are trying, I believe, all bases, pandemic, natural disaster, government/society breakdown, etc. etc.. So final preps can be organized and focused for the particular manure to hit the oscillating devise. :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OK Now that we have some parameters established;

For us personally, I think I would start with some horse drawn farming gear.

All the seeds I could get my hands on.

A few extra leathers for our shallow well hand pump.

A tractor-trailer load of firewood.

A couple dozen fire extinguishers.

Another 50-100 chickens and 10-15 more goats.

500# of wheat for grinding and planting.

A large roll of heavy duty plastic sheeting.

10,000 rounds of .22/ 2500 of 8mm/ 2500 30/30 and 1000 12ga. 

I'm sure I could come up with more but I'm running out of money.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*One week to prep?*

One week wouldn't be enough time to harden a concrete-fence around the yard to keep undesirables away.

One week wouldn't be enough time to can enough food to last more than a month.

One week wouldn't be enough time to plant a garden and watch it grow.

One week would be just enough time to sit back and watch what happens with a beer in hand. When the beer is gone and TEOTWAWKI is in full-swing, that would be the right time to find a bridge and a rope and call it quits.

I am not a quitter, so, I started early so that I will have time-to-spare ... :wave:


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Every region of the world is different. In my case, guns are not allowed ( not in the open market anyways). Also, we use 25 pound propane canisters for cooking (some electric too). 

So, with current events around us these days, I have increased my emergency cash at home to several $ 1000's. If something looks badder than it is now, I am going to use the cash to purchace everything I can from tuna cans to coal (sold in bags of 10 pounds for BBQ). We use them sometimes for in-house heating when we are sitting together (something like indoor campfire) with proper ventillation.

Energy and water are the biggest concern here. If a disaster hits I may think of buying another 4 extra (25 pound) propane canisters. But we already have 8 of them in the house (4 operational and rotated, 2 standby, and 2 last resort) . I don't know if I can sleep with so many of them around us. 

We have something like Sam's Club and buy most things in bulk or dozens. And we have just topped our pantry a few days ago.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Like some others here, I would just pull out the lawn chair on the back porch and sip an iced DP. Play with the grandkids. Plan next year's garden.

I've made heath and welfare calls to realtives for years. No final calls. They're ready or not.

Would do a final walk around my preps and top off fuel, water, do a one more time purchase of annual prep purchases/routine resupplies. Top off vehicles.

*Probably not order anything online that I may just be giving money away for and not receive in time. *

Pick up my dry cleaning. Restock any prescription meds if anyone has any at the time.

Go to the LDS cannery and double my usual order.

Maybe invite close relatives to come on by for a BBQ.

After reading FERFAL's handbook, I would cash out my bank accounts , keeping $'s handy, but not close the account-keep a token amount there. My PM's are great, but $'s will still be used a long time.

Probably would also have my book keeper make some early accounts receivable calls to drum up more cash.

Read a book.

Enjoy life..............


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I would first call all the children and other family members tell them how much I love them and they are welcome to come if they can, if they can't advise them to get as much together as possible. I would add to our gasoline and propane stock. Get more chicken, dog and cat food. Then I would PRAY.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

You all are amazing! I've heard some really interesting replies to this thread, and I appreciate it and thank you all! Cool exercise!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

For me, this thread is taking on new meaning, with all that's going on in Egypt and the possible ramifications...


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, that's very disturbing - a possible domino effect going on over there. Ever feel like you're standing on the edge of a knife? Egads...


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> For me, this thread is taking on new meaning, with all that's going on in Egypt and the possible ramifications...


Aand _Fiona_, think this could be our "one Week notice"?

May not be a week, but the Islamic factions are gaining ground and WILL be coming after us. They are already making inroads into our society with their Sharia laws, etc. With Obama at the helm we had better batten down our hatches. :surrender:


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

Wellllll, now that you mention it - they already have sleeper cells here, no? They've also practically taken over Michigan, so the stew is definitely being mixed up to a fine brew methinks.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Things that I would do within my last week if I had prior knowledge.....

Buy another 2000 .22 rounds.

Cash out my bank accounts.

Get a few dozen fresh filters for my water purifier since we have lots of fresh water here in Northern Ontario.

Grab a few more non-perishables, and....

Get everything that I already have here at home in order and get a good solid plan, backup plan, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th backup plan ready to go. Drink some homebrews and bring it on!!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ready or Not*

Ready or not here we come !
Remember that universal childhood phrase?
No matter how much we prepare in life, we will never be completely ready for the important stuff.
There will always be something, we will have wished we had done.
I made my most important preparations a long time ago. 
I check them out from time to time and they are still good, and can be depended on, when all my worldly preparations fail.
Life is a great adventure, but the greatest adventure is yet to come !

:goodluck:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with all that has been said I have what I have done and as ready as I will ever be today. I would want to analyze the situation and get to a safe secure area far away from what might spill over into my neck of the woods.

Right now I am laying here screwed with a broken leg full of pins and a cast from my toes to the top of my thigh. No ammount of prepping prepared me for this freak accident. The pain medication I am weaning my self off of makes me dizzy when I get up right now and I don't fit behind the wheel of my car or any other car. I was even wearing my my best out door boots when it happened.(Vasques) one of the ER Doctors recognized them, bought them 16 years ago. 


Earlier in the day I was at a 4H Camp putting together our district Klondike Derby. Wearing my cold weather out door gear hopping over fallen trees and logs and a semi frozen stream in the snow and ice, you would have thought I would have broken it there. No I broke it walking down a sidewalk heading for a clothing store when I slipped on a small area of ice.:surrender:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Keep-a-goin*



sailaway said:


> I agree with all that has been said I have what I have done and as ready as I will ever be today. I would want to analyze the situation and get to a safe secure area far away from what might spill over into my neck of the woods.
> 
> Right now I am laying here screwed with a broken leg full of pins and a cast from my toes to the top of my thigh. No ammount of prepping prepared me for this freak accident. The pain medication I am weaning my self off of makes me dizzy when I get up right now and I don't fit behind the wheel of my car or any other car. I was even wearing my my best out door boots when it happened.(Vasques) one of the ER Doctors recognized them, bought them 16 years ago.
> 
> Earlier in the day I was at a 4H Camp putting together our district Klondike Derby. Wearing my cold weather out door gear hopping over fallen trees and logs and a semi frozen stream in the snow and ice, you would have thought I would have broken it there. No I broke it walking down a sidewalk heading for a clothing store when I slipped on a small area of ice.:surrender:


If you strike a thorn or rose,
Keep-a-goin
If it hails or if it snows,
keep-a-goin !

Taint no use to sit-n-whine,
cause the fish ain't on your line,
bait your hook-n-keep a-tryn,
Keep-a-goin !

:usaflag:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I would get some rabbits (they can be kept indoors), more fencing materials, & several 50 gal barrels to store rainwater coming off the roof in. If no one else knew, I'd buy all the food, toiletries, etc. I could. If everyone else knew, I sit home & let them have at it.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Sailaway about your leg.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

Sailaway, to bad about your leg, that's gotta suck, get well soon!!!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

a week to prep on the needed preps that i don't have.
hopefully it'll be the 1st part of the month when we have the money.that is,if i'm/we're to go out and buy whats needed,on the budget we're on.

1st,,i'd have my mom make sure no bills go through.i'd be going through the house.type in what we need the most into my nook.
2nd.plan my route to each of the locations/stops..
3rd.head out and make all the stops.and not worry about over spending..on account the money wont be there,after it hits the fan..
4th..get my hid home,and get everything unloaded,and inside.then worry about getting it put away..


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

JimLE, thanks for reviving this thread. Between reading this one through and participating on the "Social Game" threads, I am brushing up on the prepping basics that I've known for a long time but needed reminding of. 

If I had a week's notice of a shtf event, I would:

1. Contact my children who live in other states and tell them we have a family emergency and I need them to come home immediately.
2. Have those here in the household gather around and pray together, to get direction from the Lord.
3. Take all cash out of all bank accounts.
4. Prepare a camp at my BOL.
5. Buy up canned goods/dry goods at Save-a-Lot.
6. Double-check small essentials, like firestarter, ropes, tools, etc., and fill in any blanks.
7. Fill all gas tanks and gas cans.
8. Print out all essential information stored on my computer.
9. Move livestock to BOL.
10. Move self and family to BOL.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd finish restocking our baked beans. I recently found out that my wife had used all 100 cans without my knowledge and never got around to restocking them. I think we have 36 right now.

I'd go to the store and stock up on potatoes, carrots, and apples. I could store those items on the basement floor to keep them cool.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd top off the propane tanks and then get what Bill said - potatoes, carrots, and apples. I'd take a serious look at frozen veggies to see if there were any I want to dehydrate since there is time before the event hits. Then I'd go to the feed store and stock up on chicken feed, bird seed (treats for the chickens and Guineas), and some seed blocks. 

I'd make a run to the city to Lowes and get at least one hand-push lawnmower because we need to keep the grass around the buildings cut to reduce rats, mice, and snakes. I'd get extra blades for the mower. 

Even though I already have them, I'd get extra extra mouse traps, about 25 more pounds of Amdro, add to my containers of Sevin Dust, get more wasp spray, and more rat/mice poison for the barn and garage.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I’d take 2 trucks to town with both gooseneck trailers and the old truck with the 12ft cow trailer. I’d load out all the livestock feed one big trailer could hold without breaking the axles. On the second big trailer I’d load 330 gallons of diesel fuel (assuming I can’t buy barrels there), about 2500lbs. then add hardware, like chain, fence posts and fence rolls (various) and all the salt blocks and trace minerals both trucks can hold. The little trailer I’d take where can goods are plentiful and load both truck and trailer out. I’d put it all on the cards.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

topping out the propane i hadn't thought of.and realized that i didn't mention,topping out the gas tank with gas as im heading out to go back home.and i'd load up on gas cans,in which id fill up was well..,untill i posted my comment.


----------



## Cabin_Crawler (Jun 12, 2016)

Hit all the sporting goods stores and stock up on ammo for the guns, arrows for the two bows, fishing gear, water purification, etc.
Haul all the preps I have in the house to my cabin - maybe two loads in the pickup.
Hit Home Depot/Lowes for lumber, insulation and other improvements for the cabin.
Hit the auto stores for extra batteries for the cabin's solar/wind system - even deep-cycle gel batteries wear out eventually.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Since this thread has been resurrected from the dead:

If I had one week advanced knowledge, I would call my closest family members and ask them to quietly/casually pack up and meet me at the BOL. I would then load up what I already have stockpiled and quietly/casually move it from my resident to the BOL as well. I would then go to the closest town, fill up a couple grocery carts and gas up the cars. I would return to the BOL and start loading magazines. Now safe and comfortable at the BOL I would say a prayer of thanksgiving for all my blessing and pat myself on the back for not waiting until wait one week prior to the SHTF to save my family from disaster.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Haul everything I could fit in the Trail Blazer and on the trailer up to the family lake-cabin.
Then just drift around in the boat catching fish until the drop happens.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If I only had one week to prep?....well that`s just the case I prep every day or at least every time I go shopping, I get what we need or like to eat first; meats for canning or drying same with fruits especially at the beginning of hurricane season here in Miami then I just keep up with our basic needs; flour, sugar, oils, lard, coffee, chocolate, etc and with the basic needs I can make many more food items like breads ,pastas ,cookies etc,this formula has served us well has been try many times under different weather conditions and I don`t over spend on anything anymore, we eat everything and cook meals with everything we have. I just keep up with the weather and news and make sure my fridge is not overfull that way I don`t even need my generator for it after all an emergency is not about luxuries ,is about making do till help comes.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

jimLE said:


> topping out the propane i hadn't thought of.and realized that i didn't mention,topping out the gas tank with gas as im heading out to go back home.and i'd load up on gas cans,in which id fill up was well..,untill i posted my comment.


At the first hint of an event, minor or major, gas cans are one of the first items to fly off the shelf so the time to get them is when you don't need them. You also need to evaluate the number of gas cans you think you'll need and then, at the very least, double that number. IMHO.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd get feed, fencing/cage making supplies, any small livestock I could, mineral blocks. Some extra fat sources- lard, oil, butter, bacon. Then more butter & bacon. Containers of all shapes & sizes. Traps of various sizes. Gill net. Never too much be and, bullets, or Bandaids. Be nice if I could pick up a gasifier locally.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd top off the fresh stuff (milk, veg, fruit). Also animal feed and propane.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Only a week..... not necessarily in any order.......

1. Get my kids and their significant others out here.
2. Stock up on more animal food, kitty litter, and other pet supplies to supplement what we already have
3. Top off fuel- gas, propane, wood
4. Get more materials for increasing defensibility of my home/ yard/ neighborhood (fencing, barbed wire, nails, wood, metal, etc.....)
5. Get more ammo & load all magazines
6. Get more canning jars, more food (perishable and nonperishable), and lots more TP and other sundries,
7. Get some chickens from my friend in town who is a fellow prepper and agreed to trade me chickens for some other stuff
8. Get more blankets, quilts, and comforters to prepare for the cold weather that will be here soon,
9. Fill up all of the water containers currently packaged in the garage
10. Get more spare tires and tubes for the bicycles
11. Use the electric log splitter to split all of the firewood while we still had power
12. Refill prescriptions if possible
13. Top off all open preps (flour, sugar, etc.)
14. Get all of the coffee I can find to keep hubby happy during the apocalypse.
15. Order Dominos pizza every day, since that will be gone in a week! 
16. Sit back and wait for the zombies to arrive!


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

Top off my immediate food sources and water sources. Gas up in every container available because that source will be gone quickly. Final checks of my generators and panels to ensure they are in top conditions. Stock up any final ammo needed. Run through emergency plan with the family.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get cash out of the banks.

Pay taxes for a year or two.

Do a quick inventory and fill any holes. 

Buy more gas and propane.

I always want more beans, rice, sugar, and canning jars.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i just thought of.non-electric/gas tools..saws,wrenches,shovels,hoes,rakes,in other words.all hand tools that don't need gas or electric..and they'd be tools that i'll need at one time,or another.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Fiona said:


> DH and I and some friends were discussing various current events, and as we have military backgrounds, this question came up. If the manure hit the oscillating device, but you were given the "gift" of a week's foreknowledge, what would your priorities be in terms of prepping? I know, I know...a week?! Lame at best, I agree. However, I would really like to hear all your opinions, assuming we would SIP. Thanks in advance.....let the games begin!!!


Water. as much as possible in every container I could scrounge. a purifier as well.

Food. lots of non perishables and stuff people miss like grits, flour, rice and corn meal. lots of dry beans too.

Stay or go? if its go, have a place to go and your vehicle prepped, keep a couple of fan belts, water, fuel and an extra charged battery on a rubber mat.

A good 3 gun kit that is durable and you're familiar with, spare parts and ammo are a MUST.

Any and all medical needs. anyone diabetic? store up as possible.

pets. will they eat or hunt?

that's as basic as it gets. did I mention a wad of cash? 500$ minimum.


----------

